# Mystery Earth Grids



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

This video was made with love and care.
It leaves you with a sad sense of wonderment, but also an uplifting visual impression
of the "Ol World" that is lost. For now.
Soon we will help uncover the truth of our past.

​
Photos:  The Search For Sleeping Giants’s albums | Flickr


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-06-15 17:12:54Reaction Score: 1


Cool video.
The first few minutes had me thinking "Whoa! What the____! What is going on?"


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-06-15 20:01:41Reaction Score: 5


We are literally living in the advanced ruins of a past, worldwide high civilization.
Thank gosh a lot of it is uninhabitable and therefore identifiable as very old.
Why would anyone build a grid system in a swamp? A deserted desert?
Did the US Army air corps of WW2 just move in on some and pave the runways?
I think that's likely in some cases.

In the video, the circular ponds I think were for growing specific crops using water, shape, and electromagnetic telluric energy.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: und34830Date: 2020-06-17 22:01:29Reaction Score: 0


What "civilisation" were they ?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-06-18 01:38:25Reaction Score: 5


FYI - there's already a topic on grids, started by the maker of the above video - Grids without People.

Please join the investigation.


----------

